# state land screw in steps



## KPC (Jan 29, 2000)

This may be splitting hairs, but how about this scenerio. I have a ladder stand that is attached to a tree by a ratchet strap, I know this is legal but I also put one of those small screw in hooks in a branch next to me that is obviously dead. I use this hook to hang my quiver on. Is this a violation of the law?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Yep your right, you are spliting hairs. I suppose by the strictest reading of the law it would be a violation but I would bet that nobody would ever write a ticket for what you have described.


----------

